# 2002 Grizzly 660 Help Please



## Npate95

Im barely getting any power to the wheels and i dont want to pull the clutch apart until im sure that is what the problem is. I can give the bike 1/4 to almost 1/2 throttle and just revs up and still at half throttle its only creeping. Any suggestions?


----------



## NMKawierider

Npate95 said:


> Im barely getting any power to the wheels and i dont want to pull the clutch apart until im sure that is what the problem is. I can give the bike 1/4 to almost 1/2 throttle and just revs up and still at half throttle its only creeping. Any suggestions?


Well I would say the belt or clutch is gone. Time to pull it down and see.


----------



## Npate95

I have already pulled the cover while its running and tried to give it gas and the belt isnt slipping. Its probably the primary spring is worn out?


----------



## Npate95

And if it is the primary spring would i better off buying a clutch kit or just the primary?


----------



## NMKawierider

PM Sent


----------



## nathen53

Wet clutch is wore out and needs to be replaced. I wouldn't drive it cause it will wear the drum out too.


----------



## Npate95

Is that the primary or secondary springs?


----------



## nathen53

It's neither, the wet clutch is in the motor. The shaft that the primary is on is what I'm talking about the wet clutch on the opposite end of that shaft inside the motor. I will try to get u some pics when I get to a computer


----------



## Npate95

Thanks guys i really appreciate it.


----------



## nathen53

I know this is a suzuki kingquad but its basically the same as your grizzly watch it and you will understand were the wet clutch is located.


----------



## Npate95

Im sorry to keep bothering everybody but now it wont start. We have already pulled the spark plug and its getting fire. You can try to start it and it will turn over but its like its not getting fuel and now we pulled the tank off and try to start it and it would bog down and the starter will just stop trying. So then we thought it was the battery so we got it checked and its good. We are just stuck, can anyone help please?


----------



## nathen53

It's its got a spark and getting fuel check the valves could be to tight


----------



## Npate95

Im not sure, we just pulled the starter and seen if maybe the starter was getting worn out but it spins just fine when its not bolted onto the motor. Its not the starter either though because be just tried to turn the motor over using pull rope assemply with a screwdriver and it takes a hell of alot of muscle to turn the motor over and the spark pulg is out so there shouldnt be any compression.


----------



## Npate95




----------



## Npate95




----------



## Npate95

Someone help please!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

nick im thinking its someting internal. if its hard for the bike to urn over with the spark plug out it has to be someting internal


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

also did yall put an extra power sorce to the bike when it started to struggle like i told u? if not do that cuz ur battery may be getting weak!


----------



## Npate95

Nah we brought it to autozone yesterday and had it checked and they said its fine and we let it trickle charge all night. And its still doing the same thing. Thats what tim is thinking too but the sounds that we are hearing are coming from the clutch side of the engine and we are thinking its ine of the bearings on tht side of the engine that is worn out and wont let the shaft spin. Sometimes the shaft will spin fast like its supposed to and then others it just turns really slow and the starter struggles then the battery dies. If someone could just listen to it im sure they could give a diagnosis.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

record it and send it to me. also hook up a back up power to the bike may help it more. battery sounds weak and with extra power it will help it out more.


----------



## nathen53

Maybe the one way bearing is trying to totally lock up?? IDK man its hard to determine anything without being there


----------



## NMKawierider

nathen53 said:


> Maybe the one way bearing is trying to totally lock up?? IDK man its hard to determine anything without being there


Or....maybe the engine is locked up....:bigeyes:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I'm thinking its about to lock up. Rod bearing or going out. I hope not cuz if so that's about 1500-2000 for someone to rebuild it


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Npate95

Wow this is horrible... So regardless i will have to open up the engine and just find out what it is?


----------



## NMKawierider

Well, if you can't turn the crankshaft easily with the plug out, there is something seriously wrong. How's the oil look and smell?


----------



## nathen53

Was it knocking or any other loud noises before it quit starting?


----------



## Npate95

No it wasnt knocking just one day i tried to start it and the starter clutch broke and we just put a new one in and now it started doing this but i put the starter clutch back in the way the manual told me and now it just started soing this.


----------



## Npate95

I also havent even had a chance to start it since i changed the oil but the oil is fine.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

nick im thinkins its internal. will have to get it to a shop or someone that can split it and give u an estimate on it and go from there. id do it for u but i ant got the time right now i have 4 bikes that need motor rebuilds im trying to get out the yard and works interferring with that. i know u wanna come ride with us but id bring it to someone that know these motors well.


----------



## Npate95

I already know man i know you got alot of stuff going on but do you know anyone who does that on the side and would help us instead of us just dropping it off and paying the full labor and parts when he is done? i would rather have someone just to help us because i dont have money to just put it in the shop and pay full labor and parts.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

no, the guy that does my motor work on my king is backed up and he takes payments but u dont get ya stuff back till its paid in full. some places will help u like that. call scotts atv see if they will work with u.


----------



## Npate95

Thanks cuz i appreciate it.


----------

